# How low can we get?



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Anyone that thinks there wont be trouble in a shtf event. Just check out this link... Woman Dies in Car Crash, But It?s What Happened Afterwards That Stunned Onlookers: ?Unbelievable? | Video | TheBlaze.com Of course it is the ghetto and a lot seem to be foreigners. But they are here now and will be even bigger trouble if there was a long term emergency.. If they will run up and steal groceries out of a dead womans car with 2 injured kids in the back all in front of other people. What do you think they WONT do in a lawless situation. The people standing around should have their asses handed to them for watching...


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

And what did you expect?

The really sad thing is it doesn't seem like anyone tried to see if the driver was even dead


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

****ing trash


----------



## Xtrento (Dec 11, 2013)

To be prepared , to not be prepared , to be prepared = to be , to not to be , to be - terminator


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

They probably took video's to put on the net too.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

I don't know what's more concerning, the fact this happened or the fact it doesn't shock me??


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

I dunno its not like she needed them. Now if they killed her for the groceries that would be SHTC.

I dunno someone dying is unfortunate in some cases, but taking a dead persons groceries.. taking her surviving family members groceries yeah that might be an issue if she didn't have life insurance, but just some dead womans groceries. personally I don't give a f*** if someone takes my food after I die, its not like its brains.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

I wish there was someone there that killed every one of them. Then, went to their homes and killed their entire family!!


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Will said:


> I dunno its not like she needed them. Now if they killed her for the groceries that would be SHTC.
> 
> I dunno someone dying is unfortunate in some cases, but taking a dead persons groceries.. taking her surviving family members groceries yeah that might be an issue if she didn't have life insurance, but just some dead womans groceries. personally I don't give a f*** if someone takes my food after I die, its not like its brains.


Did you note the fact that she had two injured kids in the car? :-?


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Will said:


> I dunno its not like she needed them. Now if they killed her for the groceries that would be SHTC.
> 
> I dunno someone dying is unfortunate in some cases, but taking a dead persons groceries.. taking her surviving family members groceries yeah that might be an issue if she didn't have life insurance, but just some dead womans groceries. personally I don't give a f*** if someone takes my food after I die, its not like its brains.


Must be different in Canada... She had 2 kids still alive in the car and they didn't even bother checking on them or even her for that matter. They are worthless ghetto hounds and I hope them and their entire bloodline die a slow horrible death.. Them, their parents,kids,aunts,uncles, cousins and the rest of them. May they all rot in hell!!!!!!!


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

If society ever breaks down you can count on those people to be at your door, or window.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Society doesn't need to break down! These are the people that would steal the eyes out of Jesus Christ if they had the opportunity...... May they die a slow horrible death along with their entire family!!!!!


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

jimb1972 said:


> If society ever breaks down you can count on those people to be at your door, or window.


It'll be their swan song, . . . taps will not be played.

S, S, & S will be the tune of the day, . . . (that's Shoot, Shovel, and Shut Up for all you noobies).

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

dwight55 said:


> It'll be their swan song, . . . taps will not be played.
> 
> S, S, & S will be the tune of the day, . . . (that's Shoot, Shovel, and Shut Up for all you noobies).
> 
> ...


Might provide for the pets that everyone is worried about prepping for.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2014)

They should get those sob's that stole and tie them up to a post on national television and throw the groceries at them..then leave them tied to the post with a sign on their chests that says "bound for hell"


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Like the song says.. "Put em on their knees and tie em to a stump. The the bugs and alligators do the rest!!!!!!!! It should still be that way for the evil ones.. Anyone that would steal form someone in an accident is EVIL...


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

As I understood the video, the mother and kids had been removed from the car when the groceries were taken. Somebody wasn't doing their job. The car should have been under the watchful eyes of the police. 

Either way it is wrong to steal and more wrong to take advantage of a situation like this. Maybe just let the gator take a foot or two...


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

This behavior should surprise exactly no one.


----------



## jbrooks19 (May 22, 2014)

For me it is surprising.. I come from a town where this kind of behavior is not present.


----------



## jbrooks19 (May 22, 2014)

If you think about it though, this will be extremely popular when SHTF...Except they will run you off the road on purpose to steal what you have. Thats why my plan involves getting the hell out of dodge then bugging in on the family farm.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

The sheen of civilization is wearing very thin IMO. It seems that we are constantly seeing or hearing stories of people acting like this. I remember hearing somewhere the phrase "The Barbarians at the Gate", it seems to me that is now more along the line of the barbarians are here amongst us.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I know that we hear more of this than we used to and I believe that it is happening more too but in relation to the added population I don't think the percentage of people doing it is any higher. I agree that it will be a more common problem when things get tough. Happily I live in an area where this kind of thing doesn't happen. People in this area would shoot you for doing that and if you survived you would be prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law. I guess in some areas it is more tolerated... sad that people get used to bad behavior.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Uhm, why don't we just prosecute them? Why circumvent the constitutional safeguards that protect us to take revenge on someone without a trial?

Next time our rights might be circumvented in order to fulfill some goal that someone else has. The constitution and its protections must stand supreme if it is to stand at all.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Ok, we will prosecute them and if they are found guilty. Then cut their ****in hands off...


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

StarPD45 said:


> Did you note the fact that she had two injured kids in the car? :-?


They may be in hospital for a while though, food could go bad anyway.

Did you read that she was at fault for the accident apparently and I think hit a telephone pole or something.

Really sad but the groceries probably would have been wasted.

Not sure if she was a single Mom or not.

None the less sure theft is bad but this is probably a misdourmenor type deal not as bad as crimes like premeditated Rape, Murder, and Maiming. Its not like they checked her mouth for gold filling or body for Jewelry.

It could have been way more decrepit. Necro..... way worse crimes possible there.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Will, I agree it could be worse but taking something that doesn't belong to you is theft. Taking it in an emergency situation makes it more egregious.

The father was at the hospital with the kids and it doesn't matter if the groceries would have spoiled - they robbed a family of food when they were in distress and mourning the loss of a wife and mother.

They were looting - under different circumstances they could be shot for doing so.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> Cut their hands off in public and on TV as a warning to those who think this is OK. People will think twice about doing things like this again.


Some gutter rats acting horribly is not a reason to turn Muslim.

As much as it makes me shutter to say so, my friend Kowboy is the voice of reason here: give them a fair trial THEN give them a fair execution, preferably involving a wood chipper.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Yes, because feeding a person feet first into a wood chipper is not cruel or unusual.... well it could come to be usual but then all punishment is cruel in some way.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

PaulS said:


> Yes, because feeding a person feet first into a wood chipper is not cruel or unusual.... well it could come to be usual but then all punishment is cruel in some way.


Everything new is unusual at first...


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

There was a reason for cutting off the right hand of thieves. Muslims eat communal meals and only the right hand can be used to get your food. It was a slow painful death sentence for the thief. (they are taught to wipe their asses with the left hand, so it could not be used to gather food at the communal feeds)

It would not have the same effect here - the government would pay for the person to feed them or build prosthesis for them. The prison system needs to be reformed. It needs to be harsh enough that making an honest living is preferable.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Beach Kowboy said:


> What do you think they WONT do in a lawless situation. The people standing around should have their asses handed to them for watching...


See, this is what a lot of people don't understand. Some sectors of our population already live in a WROL mindset. Not tomorrow, not some day, but right now, every day. Illegal weapons, drugs, prostitution, robberies, home invasions... clearly some don't think that the laws apply to them.

As far as I'm concerned, this means the shit _has_ hit the fan and our civilization is already crumbling. It's just that, rather than being marked by some sudden event, we are seeing a gradual deterioration of the glue that holds our culture together. So gradual, perhaps, that many of us are missing the signs.

I really doubt any of us would pass by an opportunity to get free food if our visions of a sudden SHTF scenario became manifest. It's no shock to me that those already living in that mindset would do the same now. Sad, yes, but that's the world we live in.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Good point...


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Notsoyoung said:


> The sheen of civilization is wearing very thin IMO. It seems that we are constantly seeing or hearing stories of people acting like this. I remember hearing somewhere the phrase "The Barbarians at the Gate", it seems to me that is now more along the line of the barbarians are here amongst us.


That's it right there, the veneer of civilization is thin. This situation illustrates that the veneer of civilization is even thinner in some places and with some people than in other places with other people.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Maybe I am just getting cranky in my old age, but it seems to me that you there has been a loss of civility even in stores, and often by people in their 50's and 60's, not just teens. I have seen them trying to cut in line so that they don't have to wait as long for check out, take things like meat out of their cart and just leave it on a shelf somewhere (which means that as far as food goes it has to be thrown out), I have seen shoppers take an item out of someone else's cart and put it in theirs instead of going and getting that item for themselves. I often have seen them block off an entire aisle so that people can get around them and ignore people waiting on them. I have seen them in restaurants, eat 90% of their meal, then start browbeating their server in order to get their meal for free or at least stiff their server on the tip. I have seen them browbeating employees, yelling and screaming at them for such minor infractions as the store not carrying their favorite brand of ice cream. By brother, who owns a grocery store had a later start screaming at him from across the store, threatening to sue him, because she felt that is was too cold in his store (It was winter and I was there shopping with my coat off and wearing a short sleaved shirt. 

We have too many people who are self absorbed, believe that society should cater to them, try to scam the system and everyone else, and could care less about anyone else besides themselves. It's not just the young, and it's not just minorities. These are the same people who if the SHTF would not hesitate to take everything that they could from you, but would feel justified in doing so. To their mind it is unfair that you have something that they don't and somehow you are "bad" for having that stuff when they don't.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I found Speer .00 buck for $2.97 per box of 5 yesterday! I bought a whole box of 100.

Off topic I guess, but the way I would deal with these pieces of crap.......

I found Speer .00 buck for $2.97 per box of 5 yesterday! I bought a whole box of 100.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

PaulS said:


> Will, I agree it could be worse but taking something that doesn't belong to you is theft. Taking it in an emergency situation makes it more egregious.


Theft of course is difficult if you count a dead persons property as their property. If not willed it might be considered the states, and ownership could be problematic. What if the property she hit was damaged, what if the person who took it owned that property? Instead of sueing her estate for damages they just took the groceries as compensation for the pecuniary harm she caused?



> The father was at the hospital with the kids and it doesn't matter if the groceries would have spoiled - they robbed a family of food when they were in distress and mourning the loss of a wife and mother.


I thought about that too, but would you want to eat the food that your dead wife was bringing home?

It might be painful experience itself. What if something she got for her was in there... and would never be used.

None the less the theft definately is an issue, I can't stand theft. Even the thought of someone having stolen my baofang - which I don't know yet, put me out 80 dollars, and the fire rod another 10. I've had a bag with over 10000 dollars stolen and it was a painful experience itself due to the associated harms such as not being able to continue with university/college as a result.

I'd kill the people in a second if they did it premeditated. Personally I can't stand people who victimize other people.

However seeing it as her food, there is no victim.

Taking the fathers food sure there is your victim, but it could also reduce his victimization of having lost his wife.

Overall though, doesn't seem like a cool thing to do. Agreed, but personally I see taking a living womans food way worse than taking a dead womans food.

Personally if it was only a dead persons stuff an no kin involved, fair game, the property was extinguished and under finders law due to having no legal owner.

Finder's law varies by locality but it basically states if you believe something to have no rightful owner or was discarded then you can claim it for yourself.

Also in cases of crime involving property some localities allow for damage to property to be compensated by seizure of assets.

In even where there are pecuniary interests, an individual can seize the other persons property, this also varies by locality.

The point here is it seems a case of questionable ethics but the crime is relatively minor.

Now taking the stuff to cause harm to the family that is bad ethics.

Taking the food because you yourself were starving, maybe not as bad.

None the less I had the thought that the father could be hurt by having to deal with those groceries.

Maybe that graduation cake for her kids wouldn't be as great a feeling to cut by the dad.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Every man for themselves....... right Will?

It seems like you have something else to add to your survival school.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

And if some guy has a heart attack and dies on his street it must be okay for people to pull out his gold filled teeth, after all, he doesn't need them anymore.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

See Will, it sounds like you are trying hard to justify this criminal act. I don't know that is what you believe or if you are just playing the devil's advocate. Taking something that doesn't belong to you is never ok. Never! If your family is starving and someone has extra then you ask to trade for it. Your work, something that you have that they will accept but you don't just steal it. 

I have had a few times in my life when I have tried to pay someone for something and they just gave it to me - usually because they were surprised that someone would offer to pay rather than just walk away with it. I have gone back into stores because they forgot to charge me for something and had then give me a 50% discount for being honest. I could no more steal something from someone than cut my right hand off for no reason.


----------

